# Anybody tried theses bareback pads?



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I wanted to know if anyone has tried these either of these two bareback pads. I like the look of these two, i want a NON slip pad. Any thoughts?? Or is there anything in particular i need to look for when looking at bareback pads (like materials ect) that make them non slip

Comfort Plus Bareback Pad

http://www.bestfriendequine.com/bareback-pad-with-thinline.htm http://www.bestfriendequine.com/comfort-plus-bareback-pad.htm


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the first one, the Comfort plus. I love it. It never slips and is nice and thick to give me a bit of a buffer from my high withered TB.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the one i have is just a nice thick wool BB pad, the wool makes it impossible to fall off, for instance i was galloping my mare up the field, and my brother was laying in the grass and jumped out at her, she reared and spun around and galloped the opposite direction, if i had been regular bareback i would have fallen off but this one would my butt like velcro!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replys they help! Im starting to like the first one, i just wanted to make sure it was worth it!

lilkitty- holycow what was your brother thinking LOL!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

personally out of the 2 you posted, both look similar other than the price haha, i REALLY like the first one, had my wool BB pad not been a gift that first one you posted would have been the one i bought lol 

and i have no idea but i swear i could have lunged off my horse and attacked him i was so angry, lol who does that? seriously. lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the 1st one for several years already. Granted I don't use it too much, but it still looks great. I used it in arena and rode my qh on trails with it. Never slipped, and keep my butt clean and comfy.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, so far it looks like the first one it is  does it stick to your butt pretty good?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

When I first got my horses (1985), I bought several. Then, I noticed how many were for sale in the used tack auctions when I sold mine. Some people love em. I could never get them tight enough to mount without slipping down, and that CAN freak out a young horse.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh i bet! good thing my horse is 10  Was is those particular models that you bought?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

i have a best friends pad that I bought used off somebody on here. It works amazingly. It won't slip until I'm halfway over the side of my horse and hanging onto the strap on top, yanking myself back on. Even then, I've always made it back on without it slipping too much. It's plenty comfortable and low maintenance too. I love the fabric because it has the tacky material on the horse side to grip her, and the suede like material on top to grip to me.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry for the double post, but I looked at your links after and noticed it's a different pad than the bestfriends pad I have. The one I have is suede like on the entire seat area, where this one looks like it might have less grip. Also, I only spent $40....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Regardless of which pad you buy, don't get one with stirrups. Stirrups provide a false sense of security. There is no tree to help lock the pad in place so a little more pressure on one stirrup could spin the pad and off you come.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Casey02 said:


> Thanks for the comments, so far it looks like the first one it is  does it stick to your butt pretty good?


Hmmmm... I wouldn't call it "stick", but it doesn't feel slippery. Knock on wood I never fell off riding in it (even though I'm not the most experienced rider).


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

amlalriiee- do you by chance have a website to the one you bought? I would be interested in seeing it


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

kitten val- i need a little stick  or something thats not slippery hahaha been there fallen off lol!


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a best friends "western" style pad. I love it. It sticks to my very round horse's back like glue and it has plenty of padding. I lent it to a friend who's horse is very boney and uncomfortable and she's ordering one for herself too. Our horses are very different shapes and sizes but it worked well for both of us. I highly recommend it.

here is a link to the one I use
http://www.bestfriendequine.com/western-bareback-pad.htm


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I have the english style best friend's pad, love it! We w/t/c with it, never had a problem with it slipping and my behind is grateful for the padding. Helps keep my pants dry too in the heat. Never get one with those fakey 'stirrups'- they're more dangerous than useful IMO.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

ya dont get one with stirrups, i got one for christmas and i dont like i feel more secure with no pad at all, im gonna try to take the stirrups off


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

westerncowgurl, good move. Using stirrups can also make the horse sore because the webbing is only a narrow band pressing on the base of the withers. That is why a pad isn't cinched up saddle tight.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I've ridden on the second one in the OP. I've also spent considerable time on one of the Big Name NH suede pads that are so yummy. As far as comfort and security during use, very little difference between the two. As far as quality materials and longevity, there's no comparing, but that is reflected in price point. I'd get the Thinline in a heartbeat unless I had gravy money to spend on a gorgeous piece of art in my tack room. Something glorious about sitting your keister on outstanding craftsmanship...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I have the first one, the Comfort plus. I love it. It never slips and is nice and thick to give me a bit of a buffer from my high withered TB.


Sounds like the one for me! And they distribute to Australian retailers


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh how nice the bestfriend one has a pouch. I would never get a bareback pad with sturrips to dangerous. And doesnt seem to comfortable for the horse.


----------

